# Zoey's new hoodie...



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Oh the insufferable! How could she! Someone PLEASE make her put that awful sewing thing away! Can you believe she's making me wear a Hoodie? 









Do you see what mom's making me do? Can you believe it? She had to put me on her laptop so I wouldn't lay down, I don't know if I like this contraption she made me









Finally, she lets me lay down! But I'm still not happy about this hoodie thing.









Okay, maybe it's not so bad, I kind of like it  it's keeping me warm...well the hoodie and the Kozy Bag mom made me a few years back (well she actually made it to put on her website to sell, but I confiscated it...aren't I spoiled?)









Honestly, she was throwing a FIT because I had to take lots of measurements to make this, she wouldn't stand up while I was holding the measuring tape, what a pill she was tonight. You would have thought I was beating her with the measuring tape. It's a little snug around the chest, but am going to practice until perfect  I think she looks adorable!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

she does look adorable! nice job u did on that hoodie, its so cute, love the fabric too


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

Ahh she dont like that at all.lol What age is zoey? she is so tiny...


----------



## Biscuit (Jul 30, 2010)

thats too cute I love Ladybirds .. Iv been looking at black felt/fleece to make biscuit a coat as he shivvers outside early morning walks


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

its so cute , what a beautiful lil girl u have .. she is so tiny


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

That is really nice, wish I could make Fudge some clothes, but I just can't do it, I am that bad


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

jaromi said:


> Ahh she dont like that at all.lol What age is zoey? she is so tiny...


Zoey will be 5 years old next month. She weighs 4.5# She is my tiny girl.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

elaina said:


> she does look adorable! nice job u did on that hoodie, its so cute, love the fabric too


Thanks, I loved the fabric, I actually have had it for a few years, Zoey has a pair of Pajama's made out of it somewhere . I got the fabric on the discount section at Walmart.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Thats lovely! Well done!


----------



## PippinsCloset (Sep 9, 2010)

that is awesome!!! I love it!


----------



## PippinsCloset (Sep 9, 2010)

did you have a patterN?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!! That is the cutest hoodie! And Zoey is just absolutely precious! I adore her! A sweet tiny girl. :love7: You are doing an awesome job with your sewing!! Keep up the great work! You have a perfect Model there too! 

You can send Zoey over here to live with The Wee’s and I.  :wink:


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

PippinsCloset said:


> did you have a patterN?


I used the instructions found here:
Embroidery Designs at Urban Threads - Projects


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

TLI said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!! That is the cutest hoodie! And Zoey is just absolutely precious! I adore her! A sweet tiny girl. :love7: You are doing an awesome job with your sewing!! Keep up the great work! You have a perfect Model there too!
> 
> You can send Zoey over here to live with The Wee’s and I.  :wink:


Thank-you, you are so sweet, Zoey is my little Princess. I love sewing and she's good about it for the most part.

Here are the pajamas I made for her with the same Fabric a few years back, they are a little small, so I was going to make her a bigger pair, but never got around to it:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I love her Pajamas! adorable! and what a cute little hoodie! 
You did a great job!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

those pajamas are amazing! Love the patten on them!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Great job, I love it! The pattern on the fabric is adorable


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cprcheetah said:


> Thank-you, you are so sweet, Zoey is my little Princess. I love sewing and she's good about it for the most part.
> 
> Here are the pajamas I made for her with the same Fabric a few years back, they are a little small, so I was going to make her a bigger pair, but never got around to it:


That is awesome that you can sew for her like that. I'm sure it isn't real easy to find clothes for her. I wish I could sew. I have a ton of clothes for my pups, but none of them really fit well. There just isn't that many really cute things out there to fit the tinies unless they are custom made. I have a few pieces that I have had sewn for me, and it's such an awesome fit compared to store bought. I tried to make a lil harness last year, I believe. Everyone was sewing so I thought, shoot, I'll give it a try. The first one I tried to make to Gia's exact measurements, not allowing for the material folding, or anything for moving room. It came out like a straight jacket. :lol: After a million re-does, and my daughter's help, I finally ended up with something that was half wearable. I decided at that point that sewing was far from my talent. :lol: I envy those of you that can. It's amazing to me to see some fabric, some thread, and then someone be able to turn that into a beautiful garment. Kinda like art in my opinion. The PJ's are super cute!! She looks like a doll wearing them. But she looks like a doll wearing anything, and even naked.  Thank you for sharing. Please continue to post your creations.


----------

